# Looking for land to lease to hunt or club to join in Bulloch County



## tl140 (Nov 7, 2011)

Responsible, ethical hunter looking for land to lease to hunt deer, or a deer club to join in Bulloch County.  I live in Bulloch County and am just looking for something close to home.  Thanks.


----------



## Goatboy (Nov 10, 2011)

*Club in Bulloch Co*

Hi my name is Kerry Grovenstein.  My club is not located in Bulloch County but we're not far from it.  Sandy Acres Trophy Club is located in Screven Co., GA on Hwy 24 @ mile marker 15.  Bulloch Co. line is about 15 miles from the club. We have 4 club openings left for a total of 7 total openings.  We have permanent hunting condos, lock-ons with tops and climbers are welcome.  Our club includes mature pines, open fields, and cypress bottoms.  There are food plots located throughout the club giving our members the best chance to harvest a trophy whitetails (15'' inside or better), ferrel hogs, turkey and other various small game.  Club dues are $1000 and includes seed for our year around food plots.  Dues are due the end of June every year.  For more information or a tour of the club contact me through email @ goatboy30467@hotmail.com or call me @ 912-687-3417. We hope to hear from you soon.


----------

